
FPGA-driven board is an Arduino Uno clone on steroids - jonbaer
http://hackerboards.com/fpga-driven-board-is-like-an-arduino-uno-on-steroids/
======
Ccecil
Not exactly the same...but I bought this over a year ago.

[http://papilio.cc/index.php?n=Papilio.PapilioDUOHardwareGuid...](http://papilio.cc/index.php?n=Papilio.PapilioDUOHardwareGuide)

